# Officer Punished For Releasing Suspect Because Shift Ended



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*PROVIDENCE -- *A Providence police patrolman released a man accused of assaulting another police officer because his shift had ended and there was no one else to guard the suspect.

Patrolman Roland Reed, who has two years of experience, has accepted undisclosed discipline for his actions last month, Deputy Police Chief Paul Kennedy said Wednesday.

"Obviously, we don't condone those types of actions," Kennedy said. Reed was assigned to guard Willie Gray, 46, who was accused of assaulting another police officer who broke up a domestic disturbance.

An officer tackled Gray during a scuffle, causing Gray to hit his head and cut his face, police said. Gray was taken to Rhode Island Hospital for treatment, and Reed was guarding him.

When Reed's shift ended at 7 a.m., his replacement hadn't arrived, and he released Reed.

By the time the officer's replacement showed up, the prisoner was nowhere to be found. Other police officers eventually located Gray and re-arrested him.

Reed should have at least issued Gray a summons requiring him to appear at police headquarters or court, Kennedy said.

Gray was charged with simple assault and resisting arrest. There was no telephone listing for Reed.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

You've got to be kidding. Tell me this didn't really happen....


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

Well he had to get to Dunkin Donuts before the line got to long and the donuts cooled off..........WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Must be part of the kinder, gentler generation of do gooders...


----------



## tarc (May 4, 2005)

I can remember a few midnight shifts ending and being stuck at the hospital with a prisoner and dayshift at minimum manning. You suck it up and hope a nurse will point out a reclining chair and put the prisoner in a room w/a TV. I never once even thought about letting a prisoner go. Unfuc*ing believable.


----------



## lokiluvr (Dec 30, 2004)

To funny,,,,,,,,


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

What a Fu*&-tard.


----------



## BPD110 (Jan 14, 2006)

"Reed should have at least issued Gray a summons requiring him to appear at police headquarters or court, Kennedy said. " 

Reed should have at least smashed Gray's head off a wall (especially if he already had a cut on his head and face) for assaulting a police officer, and then sat back and enjoyed the overtime.


----------

